# IMPRESIONANTE la historia detallada de "EL SALMONES", al parecer ES EL SOCIO DEL CLUB DE GOLF LA MORALEJA que llevó a la BRASILEÑA ESCANDALOSA



## Silverdaemon6 (19 Jul 2022)

Le llaman "El Salmones" y merece hilo propio

Asi hace el intro el diario La Razón

_Todo comienza como un apacible día cualquiera en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja, reducto privilegiado de la élite madrileña, pero pronto se convertirá en la más maravillosa escena sicalíptico-costumbrista que se recuerda desde las primeras suecas en playas mallorquinas. Así lo relata un testigo: «Llega un pavo como mamao, drogao… un viejo con una puta de veinte años, estupendona… Haciendo el show: meando en unos arbustos, se cayó al salir de la piscina…». Quizá fuera eso, o que la meretriz hacía topless en tan decoroso lugar, o el hecho de que se agarrase las tetas al grito de «¿de quién son estos melones?» mientras varios de los presentes contestaban con entusiasmo «¡del Señor Salmones!». _

Esta era su compañera, ya la conoceis















El video es viral

Pero este hombre merece hilo propio joder









EdaTV News







www.edatv.news






El exclusivo club de golf de La Moraleja en Madrid sigue en shock tras desvelarse las imágenes en las que una prostituta era expulsada de sus instalaciones tras haber sido invitada por un socio del mismo. La actitud de éste, impasible ante el espectáculo que montó la escort pegándose con el personal del recinto cuando fue invitada a salir después de que varias señoras se quejasen por su vestimenta provocativa, se ha convertido en viral en las redes.

Hemos podido conocer la identidad del financiero mejicano que la invitó y al que apodan en el club 'El Salmones', en alusión a uno de sus apellidos. *Su familia está derrumbada y sus hijos han dejado de ir a un reputado colegio inglés por miedo a la presión mediática*. Hasta la fecha era conocido por hacer de caddie (me imagino que por amistad, no se, pensaba que los caddies eran empleados, o igual es algun error del periodista) a algunas de las fortunas que suelen jugar al golf en un campo muy bien considerado.

*Este hombre se había separado recientemente en una ruptura tormentosa y su modo de vida había cambiado radicalmente*. *De ser un señor formal a una vida de crápula. Lujos, mujeres despampanantes y coches de *_*Fast and Furious*_. El pasado martes, tras el incidente, *el Real Club de La Moraleja organizó un comité de disciplinar para echar a este socio (de iniciales J.F.) tras invitar a la prostituta brasileña de 24 años que se paseó por el club conservador como si fuese una playa de Copacabana, sin entender que aquello está regentado por señora de fuertes convicciones religiosas*. En concreto por un club llamado 'El club de las primeras esposas', que la regañaron por hacer topless y romper la normativa interna que lo prohíbe. Ella les gritó: "Viejas malfolladas".

*El Salmones, lejos de apaciguarla, se puso a orinar en las preciosas instalaciones del club y ofreció a una señora hacer un trío con la escort.  

Este economista es experto en operaciones de riesgo y mercados bursátiles y fue director financiero de la cadena de hoteles NH*. *Ahora trabaja en la empresa puntera para doblaje de cine y televisión, EVA Tecnison, donde se está analizando si despedirle o no. Según el registro mercantil, el mejicano es apoderado en tres empresas: la sucursal en España del Bank of Scotland, Lloyds Bank PLC y Sotocaribe SL.*

UN ACTO DE VENGANZA

*Un audio viralizado en redes sociales explicaba también su actitud, según el cual "su mujer le puso los cuernos. Entonces se están divorciando. La esposa le quiso quitar la membresía del club por lo que decidió que ella no se la iba a quitar". En consecuencia, el hombre habría planeado que antes de que su ex pareja le expulsase del club mejor provocaría él mismo que le retirasen la membresía de la forma más escandalosa posible, algo que sin ninguna duda dejaría muy señalada frente a la élite social del club a su todavía esposa.*

A tenor de la escena que muestra el vídeo, los hechos terminaron respondiendo a las pretensiones del Salmones. El incidente comenzó, según relataron los testigos, cuando "llegó un señor como drogado" con una prostituta "estupendona" y apenas vestida. Como puede apreciarse, cuando unas socias advirtieron a la mujer de que debía cubrirse el pecho en el club, la prostituta se encaró con ellos, se bajó el bikini y comenzó a pasearse exhibiendo su cuerpo por la zona de la piscina. El comportamiento de la escort, que se enzarzó con las socias, provocó su expulsión y la de su acompañante. En el acceso al club, la mujer se enzarzó de nuevo en una reyerta con el personal, como puede apreciarse en el video.

----------------------------------

Es una historia fascinante, como bien apuntan en el diario La Razón

_*Y es que la kermés dominguera esconde una intrahistoria de drama familiar que la convierte en una sofisticada (en el planteamiento, quizá no tanto en la ejecución) venganza que nada tiene que envidiar a los mejores episodios de Dinastía: un divorcio complicado y la pretensión de la esposa infiel de quedarse con la membresía del elitista club desembocan en un «a mí no me echas tú que me echan ellos» escandalazo mediante. «Lo tiene todo», apunta el periodista Cristian Campos, «drogas, putas, el OPUS, sexo, alcohol, guerra de clases, inmigración rica, inmigración pobre, guantazos, bolsazos, cuernos, estoicismo, vendettas, defensores del reglamento, traidores de clase… Es imposible no sentirse magnéticamente atrapado y tomar partido». *_

--------------------------------------

mas detalles









El Sr. Salmones o el club de las primeras esposas: el otro debate del club de la Moraleja


Una escort escandaliza en uno de los clubes más exclusivos de España al hacer topless en la piscina




www.larazon.es













Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres


He leído inicios de novela con menos punch. La gente paga Netflix por menos. Uno ya quiere saber qué será de cada personaje, qué sucedió en sus vidas el día después del aquelarre, qué tal durmieron esa noche, espantando bajo la ola de calor a demonios en forma de globo mamario, en forma de pecho...




www.elespanol.com





-------------------------------------

Joder calopez, pasale una invitación al foro a este crack

de marido tradicional de clase alta a MGTOW radical, con dos cojones









Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...




RESPECTO DE ESTA APRECIACIÓN QUE HA SALIDO VARIAS VECES EN EL HILO, CON EL TEMA DE QUE LOS HIJOS DE SALMONES DICE LA NOTICIA QUE HAN DEJADO DE IR AL COLEGIO.....

me parece que los colegios pijos "de alto standing" tienen extraescolares todo el verano, daos cuenta que los padres suelen ser gente con una agenda muy apretada y a veces no aparecen por casa durante semanas enteras.

y no van a dejar que les eduque "el servicio"


----------



## Euron G. (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## cohynetes (19 Jul 2022)

*GOOO SALMONETE GOOO PUTIN*


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (19 Jul 2022)

_“Eres responsable de todo esto”_







*“NO”*


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (19 Jul 2022)

Que venganza tan maquiavélica, la mujera no vuelve por el club.
Grande este señor, siempre en mi equipo.
Es que encima se saca la chorra y mea los parterres de flores.Héroe.


----------



## Karlb (19 Jul 2022)

Héroe sin capa.


----------



## Charbonnier (19 Jul 2022)

-Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA

-Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA

-Carnet del partido, desgastado de tanto enseñarlo, MANDA

-Rolex submariner regalado por un admirador y silver pulseraca, MANDA

-Mercedacos clase G Brabus, V12, etiqueta eco, cedido por Construcciones Paco Pérez e Hijos SL, rugiendo por las calzadas, MANDA

-Maletero lleno de expedientes comprometedores que amenazas con sacarlos a la menor, MANDA

-Digestión peleona de cinco jotas, chuletón, ribera reserva y licores varios, pagada por el contribuyente, MANDA

-Propinaca para el camarero dada por el socio de turno, MANDA

-Sales de restaurante y no te sostiene la mirada ni Dios, porque no hay nadie, MANDA

-Llegar a Marconi y dar varias vueltas por la misma rotonda del polígono pitando con cojones para que todo dios sepa quien ha llegado, MANDA

-Meter en el coche a la tacones y su prima, MANDA

-Ir a toda hostia por la M30 escuchando a toda potencia el yo soy aquel de Raphael y el soy un truhan, soy un señor de Julito Iglesias, mientras ves reflejado tu rostro de triunfador en el retrovisor, MANDA

-Llegar al Club de Golf de la Moraleja, dejarle las llaves del coche al de la puerta y darle dos collejas y un tirón de mofletes con una mano, mientras con la otra le sueltas 20 euros y le guiñas un ojo, MANDA.

-Entrar en el Club con la tacones y su prima, mientras notas las miradas de envidia de ellos, de deseo en ellas y de admiración en la chavalada, pero no te sostiene la mirada ni la puta que los parió, MANDA.

-Soltar a la menor el ”tú tranquilo, no sabes con quien estás hablando”, MANDA

-Meterse varios pelotazos del Afilador, MANDA

-Que te peguen una mamada en el despacho del gerente del club mientras te fumas un puro y limpiarte con las cortinas, MANDA

-Liarla parda en la piscina del Club a la hora de la siesta con las dos acompañantes cogorzas y en tetas y que os pongan a todos en la puta calle mientras gritas al respetable que se van a cagar, MANDA

- Regar los parterres del club con una buena meada con olor a licor añejo MANDA.

-Que te expedienten 6 meses sin poder entrar al club MANDA

-Sacar el carnet del partido y pasarte por el forro de los cojones el expediente del Club, MANDA


----------



## Escachador (19 Jul 2022)

De mayor quiero ser como el.

Ha nacido un mito.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (19 Jul 2022)

jojojojojo el puto amo. Ahora cuadra todo.


----------



## Tronald Drump (19 Jul 2022)

Más que "El Salmones" debería pasar a llamarse "El Cojones".


----------



## I. de A. (19 Jul 2022)

Podéis hacer un club de fans, méritos no le faltan al calvo; porque "en la vida de hoy, el mundo sólo pertenece a los estúpidos, a los insensibles y a los agitados. El derecho a vivir y a triunfar se conquista hoy con los mismos procedimientos con que se conquista el internamiento en un manicomio: la incapacidad de pensar, la amoralidad y la hiperexcitación" (Pessoa).


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Jul 2022)

> *sus hijos han dejado de ir a un reputado colegio inglés por miedo a la presión mediática*



Quizás no están yendo al colegio porque es verano y están de putas vacaciones...


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 Jul 2022)

Estrategia de tierra quemada.


----------



## Azote87 (19 Jul 2022)

Grande salmones siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Mike Littoris (19 Jul 2022)

Vaya puta voz de cazallera la cerda que saca el vídeo "¡Alberto échalos! ¡Alberto métete! ¡Alberto que me ha pegado! ¡Alberto no te metas!"


----------



## Tupper (19 Jul 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> *El Salmones, lejos de apaciguarla, se puso a orinar en las preciosas instalaciones del club y ofreció a una señora hacer un trío con la escort.  *



 que figura


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Christina Mirabilis (19 Jul 2022)

El Sr. Salmones o el club de las primeras esposas: el otro debate del club de la Moraleja


Una escort escandaliza en uno de los clubes más exclusivos de España al hacer topless en la piscina




www.larazon.es





"Quizá fuera eso, o que la meretriz hacía topless en tan decoroso lugar, o el hecho de que se agarrase las tetas al grito de «¿de quién son estos melones?» mientras varios de los presentes contestaban con entusiasmo «¡del Señor Salmones!»."

Merece leer el artículo


----------



## Anka Motz (19 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> _“Eres responsable de todo esto”_
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128239
> 
> ...



GENIO Y FIGURA!!!


----------



## Anka Motz (19 Jul 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Vaya puta voz de cazallera la cerda que saca el vídeo "¡Alberto échalos! ¡Alberto métete! ¡Alberto que me ha pegado! ¡Alberto no te metas!"



Pues, igual "flipa".. 

El despacho Jiménez y Lozano se ha hecho cargo de su defensa: "El melón por abrir es la captación de imágenes sin consentimiento"









Sol, la 'escort' de lujo de la Moraleja, recibe 400 'whatsapps' vejatorios al día: "Vamos a denunciar a quienes captaron y difundieron las imágenes"


Sol, la escort de lujo brasileña que acompañó a un cliente a la piscina del club de la Moraleja, es la protagonista de la historia viral del verano. Fue grabada y fotografiada...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (19 Jul 2022)

Es una historia maravillosa, lo tiene todo.


----------



## Malvender (19 Jul 2022)

Socio del club de Golf de La Moraleja se lleva a una prostituta. Vídeo largo dentro de la noticia.


Toggle navigation LA MORALEJA Sucesos Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja El pasado domingo en el elitista Club de la Moraleja sucedió un suceso de lo más llamativo. AnteriorSiguiente Lunes 11 de julio de 2022 A+ a- En un club tan exclusivo como es de La Moraleja, sucedió uno de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El jinete pálido (19 Jul 2022)

Si hacemos camisetas con esta foto, nos hacemos millonarios


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Jul 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Le llaman "El Salmones" y merece hilo propio
> 
> Esta era su compañera, ya la conoceis
> 
> ...





Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128350


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Jul 2022)

Un mongolo que nunca sabra estar a la altura del momento. Un subnormal con mucha pasta y pocas luces, una excrecencia de nuestra sociedad.


----------



## kdjdw (19 Jul 2022)

Esto de destruir a personas y sus familias que sea tolerado por los gobiernos es impresionante.

Un señor que no ha cometido ningún delito le han destruido y sus hijos y familia al psiquiatra avergonzados de por vida.

Hay que perseguir al que subiera el vídeo y meterle cárcel y multa brutal.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Jul 2022)

Aviso de redirección




"¿Qué explican los testigos de los hechos?

Primero, que el empresario llegó muy perjudicado después de una noche de desenfreno, según los audios de personas del club o conocedoras de primera mano de la historia.

Llegó acompañado de la _escort_, y ésta no dejó indiferente a nadie. Todo un espectáculo que escandalizó a los presentes, con el señor Salmones orinando entre los arbustos, cayéndose al salir de la piscina e incluso agarrando la espectacular delantera de su acompañante al grito de:

_*¿¡De quién son estos MELONES!?*_"



"...según uno de los audios, se denomina “el Club de las Primeras Esposas”, un grupo de señoras *entre las que se encontraría también la ex-mujer* del señor Salmones, con quien ha vivido un tenso divorcio y de quien él habría decidido vengarse llevando a la joven brasileña al club."



"...una decisión que todavía no ha trascendido y que los miembros debían tomar la pasada semana.
"Hay división, unos quieren echarle *y otros erigirle una estatua en el parking*", se escucha en un audio de un supuesto miembro del club."


"A pesar de ser un recinto privado con sus normas y con reserva de su derecho de admisión, la difusión de las imágenes de la joven pueden constituir un delito contra la intimidad de la joven, tal y como contempla el artículo 197.7 del Código Penal. La joven brasileña *ya se ha puesto en manos de un despacho de abogados* y asegura que iniciará el proceso legal pertinente, sobre todo para acabar con el acoso que está viviendo."


----------



## kdjdw (19 Jul 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Un mongolo que nunca sabra estar a la altura del momento. Un subnormal con mucha pasta y pocas luces, una excrecencia de nuestra sociedad.



Comunista de mierda hijo de PUTA envidioso vete a tomar por culo ese señor no ha hecho nada. Puto rojo PRORRUSO de mierda así sois la gentuza prorrusa


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Comunista de mierda hijo de PUTA envidioso vete a tomar por culo ese señor no ha hecho nada. Puto rojo PRORRUSO de mierda así sois la gentuza prorrusa



imbecil al ignore.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Vctrlnz (19 Jul 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128410



Al fin ha espabilao


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Jul 2022)

Puto crack!!!!
Mis dies a ese hijoputa!!!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Jul 2022)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128399
> 
> 
> Si hacemos camisetas con esta foto, nos hacemos millonarios



#TodosSomosSalmones

#JeSuisSalmones

#SalmonesEstaEnMiCasa


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, igual "flipa"..
> 
> El despacho Jiménez y Lozano se ha hecho cargo de su defensa: "El melón por abrir es la captación de imágenes sin consentimiento"
> 
> ...



Oleeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128403



Jajajajajajajajajajaja. Eres tú el imitador?


----------



## butricio (19 Jul 2022)

No puedo disociar a ese tipo de esta canción.

Quiero ser millonario
Para olvidarme de los amigos

Llenar mi piscina de champán rosa

Coleccionar chicas con cicatrices

Bañarme desnudo en las fuentes públicas

Ir personalmente a pagar las multas

Tocar tan mal como los Rolling Stones

Tocar tan mal y que todos me aplaudan

Disparar a todos sin ser culpable

Jugar al golf en el jardín mojado


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Jul 2022)

Salmones te queremos


----------



## adelaidowest (19 Jul 2022)

Grande @caracoles,
Digo @salmones


----------



## Dj Puesto (19 Jul 2022)

Este señor lo voy a poner de perfil de whatsapp es mi nuevo puto ídolo.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (19 Jul 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Le llaman "El Salmones" y merece hilo propio
> 
> Esta era su compañera, ya la conoceis
> 
> ...



Puto crack. Daría algo por poder hacer algo así.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja. Eres tú el imitador?



Jajaja, qué va, busqué por Google la camiseta y salió el chaval con todo el pack.


----------



## parcifal (19 Jul 2022)

En realidad lo han expulsado por ser calvo.


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Jul 2022)

Al calvo que quiere expulsarla, y el Alberto ese de la satánica Cruz roja que la manosea, se les puede caer el pelo, a poco que la chica los denuncie


----------



## PASEANTE (19 Jul 2022)

¡UN GRANDE!


----------



## txusky_g (19 Jul 2022)

Vaya por delante que los que quedan como el culo son los socios del Club que molestan a Su Señoría y al Salmones. Verdadera gentuza sin educación por mucho dinero que tengan.

Dicho esto añado que he leído por ahí que la señora del Salmones era además del Opus. Así que me estoy imaginando a esos niños desamparados en su carísimo colegio British Posh, con una madre del OPUS que pone los cuernos a su señor ante el Señor y un padre putero que lleva pilinguis al club donde quedan con el resto de la cuchipandi.


Esta es la España Paco de mierda y no El Trompicón de Palencia.


----------



## PASEANTE (19 Jul 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Al calvo que quiere expulsarla, y el Alberto ese de la satánica Cruz roja que la manosea, se les puede caer el pelo, a poco que la chica los denuncie



Así es.. de hecho yo creo que la han cagado pero bien.. por privacidad de datos y por agresión, y ni te cuento como le meta un viogen..


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Jul 2022)

Me espero al video porno de la brasileña, tiene futuro esa chica


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (19 Jul 2022)

De quien son estos melones?

Del Señor Salmones!

Es perfecto.


----------



## txusky_g (19 Jul 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> El Sr. Salmones o el club de las primeras esposas: el otro debate del club de la Moraleja
> 
> 
> Una escort escandaliza en uno de los clubes más exclusivos de España al hacer topless en la piscina
> ...



La frase más épica desde esa de -Espartanos, esta noche dormiremos en el infierno, ¡ua! ¡ua!-


----------



## Alberto1989 (19 Jul 2022)

Este hilo se tiene que leer escuchando esta canción


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Jul 2022)

Da para capítulo de Larry David


----------



## ueee3 (19 Jul 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> El Sr. Salmones o el club de las primeras esposas: el otro debate del club de la Moraleja
> 
> 
> Una escort escandaliza en uno de los clubes más exclusivos de España al hacer topless en la piscina
> ...



Jojojo, brutal. ¿No van a pedir la expulsión de quienes coreaban eso?

Por cierto lo del "club de las primeras esposas" pensaba que era algo que dijo una de broma, no que realmente tuvieran un club con dicho nombre.


----------



## curvilineo (19 Jul 2022)

Sainete de verano, grande Salmones


----------



## euriborfree (19 Jul 2022)

lo de publicar el video ha sido una muy mala idea, la brasileña esta buscando ahora sacarle la pasta al club por la difusion del video, y mientras tanto esta haciendo caja ya que se habra incrementado el numero de clientes por la difusion de sus anuncios en una conocida web de oferta de servicios personales.


----------



## Gigatr0n (19 Jul 2022)

Este es como el miguel angel rodriguez ese... la mano derecha de "La Ída", no?... pues eso, peperos mandrileños en su salsa.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (19 Jul 2022)

Me importa una.mierda....moraleja???? Nacionalizar toda esa llena de corrupción y mafia y ser un centro para niños sin padres, residencias de ancianos, universidad y demas


----------



## midelburgo (19 Jul 2022)

Nos tenemos que remontar a Jesús Gil, para encontrar una movida parecida.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Jul 2022)

En Copacabana no se hace topless, el periodista no ha viajado nada ni conoce costumbres brasileñas.


----------



## damnit (19 Jul 2022)

Sin duda un miembro supernumerario del ático


----------



## Roberto Malone (19 Jul 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Más que "El Salmones" debería pasar a llamarse "El Cojones".



Ya tiene varios apodos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Jul 2022)

GRANDE FROILAN DE TODOS LOSANTOS


----------



## The Hellion (19 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



Eso es el guion de una nueva saga:

ACHILIPÚ - THE MOVIE

Aquí el video promocional - Achilipú


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Jul 2022)

_sus hijos han dejado de ir a un reputado colegio inglés por miedo a la presión mediática_
¿A qué colegio lban los mini-mejicanos en España en* julio*?


----------



## Stalkeador (19 Jul 2022)

_... la prostituta brasileña de 24 años que se paseó por el club conservador como si fuese una playa de Copacabana, sin entender que aquello está regentado por señora de fuertes convicciones religiosas. En concreto por un club llamado 'El club de las primeras esposas', que la regañaron por hacer topless y romper la normativa interna que lo prohíbe. 
*Ella les gritó: "Viejas malfolladas"*.   _


----------



## Roninn (19 Jul 2022)

"De quién son estos melones?"
"Del Señor Salmones!"

Puta leyenda viva

#yosoyelsalmones


----------



## Ponix (19 Jul 2022)

El salmones


----------



## pamplinero (19 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jojojo, brutal. ¿No van a pedir la expulsión de quienes coreaban eso?
> 
> Por cierto lo del "club de las primeras esposas" pensaba que era algo que dijo una de broma, no que realmente tuvieran un club con dicho nombre.





Lo del club de las primeras esposas es como, de forma privada varios jovenes llaman a las mujeres-charo del club. Pero de tanto repetirse y viralizarse en foros y noticias, ya lo han "institucionalizado" (es una forma elegante que usan los pijos para referirse a las charos de la Moraleja).

Si te das cuenta, tanto este como otros articulos que han publicado, apenas han contado nada nuevo que no supieramos ya. Se han limitado a recopilar y contar lo que ya se sabia en el foro, a raiz del video y del wassap de audio que se viralizo sin contrastar las noticias.

Prueba de ello es que dicen que los niños han dejado de ir al colegio (En mitad de Julio!!!!).


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (19 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Esto de destruir a personas y sus familias que sea tolerado por los gobiernos es impresionante.
> 
> Un señor que no ha cometido ningún delito le han destruido y sus hijos y familia al psiquiatra avergonzados de por vida.
> 
> Hay que perseguir al que subiera el vídeo y meterle cárcel y multa brutal.



También han destruido la reputación del club.


----------



## kdjdw (19 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> También han destruido la reputación del club.



En qué


----------



## Shugo (19 Jul 2022)

Salmones yo te elijo


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (19 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> En qué



En que te graban y difunden vídeos tuyos incluyendo tu nombre y apellidos. Solo eso ya son dos delitos que los empleados del club han cometido contra un socio.
A ver si te crees que es el primero que se presenta ahí borracho con una prostituta.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Jul 2022)

Enlace a la web de la señorita?


----------



## Aeneas (19 Jul 2022)

Qué crack. Tu sitio está aquí, salmones, no con esos pijos. A esos lugares ya sólo van charos y podemitas y xicomalo bebiéndose los culillos del whisky 12 años de Yolanda Díaz.


----------



## etsai (19 Jul 2022)

No se ustedes pero yo aquí veo potencial para una película española con tintes tragicomicos interpretada por Santiago Segura.


----------



## maxhc (19 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Da para capítulo de Larry David



Lo veo y subo a: guión para el Maestro Berlanga 

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (19 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...


----------



## bangkoriano (19 Jul 2022)

Sus santos cojones, es mi guía, nada me falta.


----------



## piru (19 Jul 2022)

Pues el mismo se ha dado cuenta de que la ha cagado porque ha borrado su perfil de LinkedIn.


----------



## Topacio (19 Jul 2022)

Es el forero @QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Ya hay un hilo de esto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



Be the man, be the salmones.

Tu sitio está aquí


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (19 Jul 2022)

La venganza es su ex mujer es digna de un financiero. "Que me quitas la membresía? Mira no guapa, voy a liar tal que te va a dar vergüenza volver a asomarte por allí" Bien hecho señor Salmones


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @Lorenzo Ramirhez



Be the man of today, be salmones


----------



## Otto_69 (19 Jul 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Es una historia maravillosa, lo tiene todo.



Ojito tambien al chaval socorrista gafotas, que acude pronto a ayudar a la Charojefa de voz cazallera.Parece que quiera ganarse el premio de empleado del mes metiendose donde no le llaman, pero en realidad aprovecha para manosear el genero.

Este desaparecio de la piscina y se encerro un buen rato a cascarsela.


----------



## CasaEstado (19 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor la camiseta que lleva With Love


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Jul 2022)

Salmones puto Amo


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Jul 2022)

Joder

Azote de Pilucas, Fuensantas y Cucas.

Que puto crack.

No sólo no debe de ser expulsado si no que deberían hacerle la estatua en el parking.

Terror en la Moraleja. Horror en el Club de Campo.
El salmones con una puta ha aparecido...


----------



## klausmaria (19 Jul 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Lo mejor la camiseta que lleva With Love




Y tanto, contando que es de una campaña solidaria de NH Hoteles de los que fue director financiero. El Salmones es todo amor.







Este economista es experto en operaciones de riesgo y mercados bursátiles y fue director financiero de la cadena de hoteles NH. Ahora trabaja en la empresa puntera para doblaje de cine y televisión, EVA Tecnison, donde se está analizando si despedirle o no. Según el registro mercantil, el mejicano es apoderado en tres empresas: la sucursal en España del Bank of Scotland, Lloyds Bank PLC y Sotocaribe SL.


----------



## Smoker (19 Jul 2022)

Inviten a ese hombre con membresía de oro


----------



## propileos (19 Jul 2022)

Las primeras esposas, no me case por dinero pero me forre con el divorcio, echando a una del club por puta.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (19 Jul 2022)

Un Elegido surgirá, sin necesidad de un padre, y a través de él, el equilibrio final se restablecerá.

Está pasando.

Y nos indica el camino. 

El mear en los arbustos es el símbolo (mear fuera de tiesto), el acto sacramental. 

El que fuera acompañado de una puta brasileña era el misterio escondido en la profecía. 

De quién son estos melones? Y los demás responden: Del Señor Salmones, es la letanía. 

Y es calvo. 

No hay duda. 

Uníos. 

El fin está cerca.

El salmonismo es amor.


----------



## BHAN83 (19 Jul 2022)

pijos mojigatos vs pijos progres, que espectaculo.


----------



## zeromus44 (19 Jul 2022)

José Salmones, héroe nacional.


----------



## Dadaista (19 Jul 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Quizás no están yendo al colegio porque es verano y están de putas vacaciones...



En la moraleja tendrán un calendario especial, diferente al de la plebe (o que el becario no se enteró de nada)


----------



## ApartapeloS (19 Jul 2022)

Salmones, olé tus cojones!!!


----------



## Oteador (19 Jul 2022)

Espero que si despiden a El Salmones de su empresa Intereconomía le ofrezca un puesto de tertuliano


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Jul 2022)

Pero que crack, coño, los divorciados hasta los cojones, son unos seres libres


----------



## soldadodedios (19 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



DIXXXXXXXXS


----------



## soldadodedios (19 Jul 2022)

Fosogorileo de puta brasileña en la moraleja manda


----------



## Raul83 (19 Jul 2022)

Salmonetes, eres un pobre hombre desgraciado


----------



## txusky_g (19 Jul 2022)

Lo primero que habla bien del Sr. Salmones es haber conseguido divorciarse de una del OPUS.


----------



## A.Daimiel (19 Jul 2022)

sabemos contacto de la pute?


----------



## terro6666 (19 Jul 2022)

E


I. de A. dijo:


> Podéis hacer un club de fans, méritos no le faltan al calvo; porque "en la vida de hoy, el mundo sólo pertenece a los estúpidos, a los insensibles y a los agitados. El derecho a vivir y a triunfar se conquista hoy con los mismos procedimientos con que se conquista el internamiento en un manicomio: la incapacidad de pensar, la amoralidad y la hiperexcitación" (Pessoa).



El mundo será de los calvos.


----------



## Felson (19 Jul 2022)

El Salmones, debería presentarse en las próximas elecciones (o erecciones) municipales. Yo, me empadrono alli solo por joder (no sé si al salmones, al PPSOE o mi padre)... pero me empadrono allí.... Síiiii señorrrrr.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



Muy grande todo el texto, pero se te ha colado un ligero error totalmente perdonable: "La envidia de ellas y el deseo de ellos". Aunque ahora que lo pienso, igual lo has escrito bien y ellas desearían ir de la mano de ese hombre con cojones.

Por cierto, la canción que imagino podrá a la vuelta en el coche será el "Digan lo que digan" de Raphael, o algo del Fary.


----------



## elpaguitas (19 Jul 2022)

puto amo, este señor debe ser recordado por siempre en los internetes


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (19 Jul 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Le llaman "El Salmones" y merece hilo propio
> 
> Esta era su compañera, ya la conoceis
> 
> ...



Si tienes que hacer esto para presumir de estatus es que eres un imbécil...


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Jul 2022)

Buena venganza del pijeras


----------



## Erebus. (19 Jul 2022)

Economista el cabronazo, tenía pinta de empresaurio palillero del ladrillo


----------



## Khazario (19 Jul 2022)

A mi el salmones me la suda. Lo que quiero es saber sobre la escort. Donde alquilarla y eso


----------



## Max Aub (19 Jul 2022)

Alguien sabe el perfil en Slumi de la puta?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Jul 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> En la moraleja tendrán un calendario especial, diferente al de la plebe (o que el becario no se enteró de nada)



Hombre incluso el pijerio tiene vacaciones de verano para poder ir a Comillas o a Baltimore.

La segunda opción que apuntas tiene mucho más sentido. El becario no tiene ni puta idea


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (19 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Las primeras esposas, no me case por dinero pero me forre con el divorcio, echando a una del club por puta.



Nada que no hayamos visto mil veces. 

Las blue chips siempre protegiendo su mercado cautivo frente a las startups.


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



Nivel Dios!


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Jul 2022)

etsai dijo:


> No se ustedes pero yo aquí veo potencial para una película española con tintes tragicomicos interpretada por Santiago Segura.



Mucho mejor en manos de Berlanga, pero ya no es posible


----------



## frangelico (19 Jul 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Le llaman "El Salmones" y merece hilo propio
> 
> Esta era su compañera, ya la conoceis
> 
> ...



Lo de hacer de caddie de gente muy rica no es tontería. Hubo un inútil integral que llegó a consejero delegado de un gran banco por pelotear al presidente. Y luego lo reiteraron con 800k anuales vitalicios a cambio de estar callado.


----------



## remosinganas (19 Jul 2022)

que me pegaa, que me pegaa!!


----------



## remosinganas (19 Jul 2022)

ya habra subido el cache...onvreee


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 Jul 2022)

Como dijo Cela: cuan grandes son los países en los que los cipotes son procesados por causa de siniestro!


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Jul 2022)

Es el spin-off español de American Beauty, o algo así.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (19 Jul 2022)

Es José Tojeiro 2.0


----------



## Charbonnier (19 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muy grande todo el texto, pero se te ha colado un ligero error totalmente perdonable: "La envidia de ellas y el deseo de ellos". Aunque ahora que lo pienso, igual lo has escrito bien y ellas desearían ir de la mano de ese hombre con cojones.
> 
> Por cierto, la canción que imagino podrá a la vuelta en el coche será el "Digan lo que digan" de Raphael, o algo del Fary.



No, no es un error. Se basa en que el personaje es el centro sobre el que gira todo.
Él entra en el club y hace girar todas las cabezas. Ellos le ven y le envidian, es todo un vividor. Ellas le ven y le desean (o eso se cree él, que a ego no le gana ni dios) es el alfa, y los chavales le admiran.

Es todo bajo su prisma.

Gracias por el cumplido, empezó el tema con una frase solo pero me empezó a entrar la risa y vino otra y otra.


----------



## Dadaista (19 Jul 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> A mi el salmones me la suda. Lo que quiero es saber sobre la escort. Donde alquilarla y eso



Ahora mismo su cache debe estar disparado


----------



## Burrocracia (20 Jul 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Vaya por delante que los que quedan como el culo son los socios del Club que molestan a Su Señoría y al Salmones. Verdadera gentuza sin educación por mucho dinero que tengan.
> 
> Dicho esto añado que he leído por ahí que la señora del Salmones era además del Opus. Así que me estoy imaginando a esos niños desamparados en su carísimo colegio British Posh, con una madre del OPUS que pone los cuernos a su señor ante el Señor y un padre putero que lleva pilinguis al club donde quedan con el resto de la cuchipandi.
> 
> ...



Van al colegio British en el que todas las asignaturas son en Inglés menos una mientras portan la bandera de España por todos lados ,hasta en las bragas,calzoncillos y calcetines , por la tarde se meten en un foro a despotricar con vehemencia que no se quien dijo una palabra en gallego o catalán y a continuación ensalzar a Blas de Lezo y no se que de mear mirando a ....


----------



## Dolce (20 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



-Aparcar el Mercedacos en plaza de minusválidos MANDA.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> De mayor quiero ser como el.
> 
> Ha nacido un mito.



Si un pinche mexicano fue, o intentó ser, el Richard Gere de la Pretty Garota, você pode.


----------



## daesrd (20 Jul 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128350



Markitis aguda..


----------



## Res_Iudicata (20 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



De lo mejor que he leído en la década que llevo en burbuja.info


----------



## Tanque (20 Jul 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El pasado martes, tras el incidente, *el Real Club de La Moraleja organizó un comité de disciplinar para echar a este socio (de iniciales J.F.) tras invitar a la prostituta brasileña de 24 años que se paseó por el club conservador como si fuese una playa de Copacabana, sin entender que aquello está regentado por señora de fuertes convicciones religiosas*. En concreto por un club llamado 'El club de las primeras esposas', que la regañaron por hacer topless y romper la normativa interna que lo prohíbe. Ella les gritó: "Viejas malfolladas".



Me parto el culo xDD 

Están mal informados, en Brasil está pohibido el topless.


----------



## Nueveonce (20 Jul 2022)

#FreeSalmones. No es delito el ver melones.


----------



## Jose (20 Jul 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Un mongolo que nunca sabra estar a la altura del momento. Un subnormal con mucha pasta y pocas luces, una excrecencia de nuestra sociedad.



Rajoy se tajó como una rata a base de whisky la tarde de la moción de censura. Y estaba de Presidente del Gobierno. 

Cuando se derrumba tu vida, ver el mundo arder es divertido. Y siempre podrá contar la anécdota y partirse el culo de su señora.


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Jul 2022)

Ya tardan los de Vox en darle un cargo. Salmones con dos cojones. 
Ostias el bañador risa de Armani horrendo ese vale más que toda mi ropa de la semana.


----------



## Soundblaster (20 Jul 2022)

Lo preocupante es que en la noticia es especula sobre posibles perdidas de trabajo/relacion laboral por lo que haga el caballero en su vida privada, en su tiempo privado, fuera del lugar de trabajo.

#ELSALMONESLIVESMATTER
#JUSTICE4ELSALMONES


----------



## BlackFriar (20 Jul 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Van al colegio British en el que todas las asignaturas son en Inglés menos una mientras portan la bandera de España por todos lados ,hasta en las bragas,calzoncillos y calcetines , por la tarde se meten en un foro a despotricar con vehemencia que no se quien dijo una palabra en gallego o catalán y a continuación ensalzar a Blas de Lezo y no se que de mear mirando a ....



INGLATERRA


----------



## bsnas (20 Jul 2022)

Ahora que se conoce la metahistoria de este suceso solo puedo decir que.... Ole tus cojones, Salmones!!!


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (20 Jul 2022)

@QuiqueCamoiras tenemos ya el slumi de la pvtona gostosa?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (20 Jul 2022)

Esto si que es un buen salto del salmón, contra los rápidos con su torda, esperando para cazarlo al aire. El fue más rápido Y con pitillo


----------



## Jordanpt (20 Jul 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Van al colegio British en el que todas las asignaturas son en Inglés menos una mientras portan la bandera de España por todos lados ,hasta en las bragas,calzoncillos y calcetines , por la tarde se meten en un foro a despotricar con vehemencia que no se quien dijo una palabra en gallego o catalán y a continuación ensalzar a Blas de Lezo y no se que de mear mirando a ....



Entonces todo funciona de puta madre, aprenden el idioma extranjero más importante que existe, indispensable para sus relaciones laborales y sociales, sin convertirse en traidores ni anglofilos.

Mientras en Cataluña y cercanías les obligan a dar todo en un idioma de paletos que no vale ni para hacer de caganet mientras les adoctrinan en odiar a su patria y les lavan el cerebro.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (20 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> @QuiqueCamoiras tenemos ya el slumi de la pvtona gostosa?



Pero si lo han puesto 20 veces conpare

Yo la tengo en la agenda para ver sus fotos del Whatsapp


----------



## Critikalspanish (20 Jul 2022)

_




la grandeza que desprende es digna de un verdadero alfa.
Grande el salmones, que le jodan a la mujera.
Venganza conseguida._


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2022)

Calvopez, a este buen hombre hay que beatificarle y hacerle miembro de honor del foro. Un emote o algo.

Además tiene nick de forero oldschool, seguro que nos lee.


----------



## loveisintheair (20 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muy grande todo el texto, pero se te ha colado un ligero error totalmente perdonable: "La envidia de ellas y el deseo de ellos". Aunque ahora que lo pienso, igual lo has escrito bien y ellas desearían ir de la mano de ese hombre con cojones.
> 
> Por cierto, la canción que imagino podrá a la vuelta en el coche será el "Digan lo que digan" de Raphael, o algo del Fary.



Teniendo en cuenta que es mexicano, yo diría que la canción sería una ranchera. Concretamente esa que dice "pero sigo siendo el reeeeeyyyy".


----------



## Shugo (20 Jul 2022)

Viva El Salmones, orgullo mexicano.


----------



## eloy_85 (20 Jul 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Un mongolo que nunca sabra estar a la altura del momento. Un subnormal con mucha pasta y pocas luces, una excrecencia de nuestra sociedad.



ya ha aparecido el tal Alberto del video


----------



## eloy_85 (20 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Me espero al video porno de la brasileña, tiene futuro esa chica



si el torbe, nacho vidal o alguno de esos andasen espabilaos sacan pasta


----------



## eloy_85 (20 Jul 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> El Sr. Salmones o el club de las primeras esposas: el otro debate del club de la Moraleja
> 
> 
> Una escort escandaliza en uno de los clubes más exclusivos de España al hacer topless en la piscina
> ...



Muy buen artículo
Este artículo también tiene su gracia









Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres


He leído inicios de novela con menos punch. La gente paga Netflix por menos. Uno ya quiere saber qué será de cada personaje, qué sucedió en sus vidas el día después del aquelarre, qué tal durmieron esa noche, espantando bajo la ola de calor a demonios en forma de globo mamario, en forma de pecho...




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 Jul 2022)

Medio foro queriendo que el señor salmones les meta el salmón en los carrillos...así está España.

Menudas berzas. Pero yo quiero ver las berzas de la esposa cachonda ¿no hay foto?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (20 Jul 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Es el spin-off español de American Beauty, o algo así.



joder, buena analogía

es similar, en American Beauty la pija de la mujer se liaba con un comercial inmobiliario guaperas


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (20 Jul 2022)

RESPECTO DE ESTA APRECIACIÓN QUE HA SALIDO VARIAS VECES EN EL HILO, CON EL TEMA DE QUE LOS HIJOS DE SALMONES DICE LA NOTICIA QUE HAN DEJADO DE IR AL COLEGIO.....

me parece que los colegios pijos "de alto standing" tienen extraescolares todo el verano, daos cuenta que los padres suelen ser gente con una agenda muy apretada y a veces no aparecen por casa durante semanas enteras. 

y no van a dejarlos a que les eduque "el servicio"


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (20 Jul 2022)

Res_Iudicata dijo:


> De lo mejor que he leído en la década que llevo en burbuja.info



merece subir al primer mensaje, lo voy a poner


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (20 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...


----------



## Godofredo1099 (20 Jul 2022)

Alguien tiene el número de la tal Sol?
Parece muy maja la chavala.


----------



## OYeah (20 Jul 2022)

Es todo muy punk y muy berlanguiano, me encanta.


Betas, fijaros en la actitud de ese tipo para entender lo que es ser un Alfa. Te tiene que importar todo una reputisima mierda.


Solo echo de menos el video de los melones, de quienes son, y los betas gritando "del Salmones!!!!"


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

Y todos los puteros y borrachos del foro adorando a ese ricachón decadente y chuloputas, típico.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya tardan los de Vox en darle un cargo. Salmones con dos cojones.
> Ostias el bañador risa de Armani horrendo ese vale más que toda mi ropa de la semana.




Hombre, ricahón empleado en economía especulativa, vividor y putero, la "España que madruga", "gente de bien".


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Van al colegio British en el que todas las asignaturas son en Inglés menos una mientras portan la bandera de España por todos lados ,hasta en las bragas,calzoncillos y calcetines , por la tarde se meten en un foro a despotricar con vehemencia que no se quien dijo una palabra en gallego o catalán y a continuación ensalzar a Blas de Lezo y no se que de mear mirando a ....




Así es, los ricachones de Puterox, muy patriotas, y con la "gente humilde" y trabajadora.


----------



## Gorrino (20 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



Grande el paquismo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Espero que si despiden a El Salmones de su empresa Intereconomía le ofrezca un puesto de tertuliano




Da el perfil, a los fachas viejos, borrachos y puteros los representa muy bien.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

Así es.


----------



## Gorrino (20 Jul 2022)

Con el corazón en la mano, igual me equivoco, no me imagino esto en un club piji de Suiza o Düselfdorf o, si pasa, sale el Sicherheits como un armario ropero empotrado y echa a la pava cogiéndola con una mano.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Me importa una.mierda....moraleja???? Nacionalizar toda esa llena de corrupción y mafia y ser un centro para niños sin padres, residencias de ancianos, universidad y demas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

Esta es "La España que madruga" y que llevan a sus hijos a colegios ingleses en dónde no se enseña ni pizca de español, semanas enteras sin verlos, sin familia ni parientes, mientras se pasan el día borrachos, drogados y acompañados de putas, pagado todo con dinero de la economía especulativa aproductiva.

¡Qué envidia de vida!

A dos telediarios de la residencia, y mas solos que la una.

La "élite", la gente que admiran los voxlerdos. La gente que a destrozado y arruinado España, con pelotazos y corruptelas, que no los quiere ni su familia.


----------



## Gorrino (20 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Así es.



No me extraña. Tiene menos clase que un pedo. La clase y la educación no se compra y, si no, que se lo digan a los canis futbolistas.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> No me extraña. Tiene menos clase que un pedo. La clase y la educación no se compra y, si no, que se lo digan a los canis futbolistas.




así es.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (20 Jul 2022)

Hay que hacerle un monumento, seguro que también es defraudador fiscal.

Los Hospitales públicos y colegios públicos de España se lo deben.


----------



## txusky_g (20 Jul 2022)

#ESPAÑACONELSALMONES


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Jul 2022)

Es una auténtica película de Berlanga, alguien debería de comprar los derechos o que Santiago Segura saque Torrente X: misión Salmones en la Moraleja.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Jul 2022)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129124
> la grandeza que desprende es digna de un verdadero alfa.
> Grande el salmones, que le jodan a la mujera.
> Venganza conseguida._



Los mexicanos son nomás bien machos ¡Híjole!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (20 Jul 2022)

Yo siempre dejo que la zorrita polifollada se vaya con el pagafantas..... ese es mi estilo.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (20 Jul 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Me importa una.mierda....moraleja???? Nacionalizar toda esa llena de corrupción y mafia y ser un centro para niños sin padres, residencias de ancianos, universidad y demas



No se os pide mucho nivel, pero que sigáis usando frases de baño de instituto en 2022 como si fuese 2014…


----------



## estroboscopico (20 Jul 2022)

Yo veo una tipa que supuestamente se a colado en una piscina de uso exclusivo de socios y nada más, como si en verano no pasase eso en todas las comunidades de vecinos en la que se cuela gente que no es de la comunidad y como si fuese novedad que cuando se les intenta echar se lía una trifulca.

Después se dice esto y lo otro de un fulano que sinceramente no tengo ni pajolera idea de quién es, como si a alguien le importase lo más mínimo que ese individuo tenga o no algún tipo de relación con la tipa.

No entiendo este hilo.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (20 Jul 2022)

Pa cojones, los del Señor Salmones!  

Aunque la zorra de la ex consiga hacerse con la acción del club, dudo que se atreva a ir. Muy bien jugado por su parte.


----------



## lagartiniano (20 Jul 2022)

Estoy 100% seguro de que la lumi tiene razón en lo de malfolladas


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (20 Jul 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Pero si lo han puesto 20 veces conpare
> 
> Yo la tengo en la agenda para ver sus fotos del Whatsapp



Pásalo coño


----------



## Chaini (20 Jul 2022)

Si quieres echar a una persona de un recinto que se supone que tiene cache, la echas educadamente y sin tocarla. Imagino que la brasileña perdió los papeles cuando empezaron a grabarla, mientras una señora hacia comentarios estúpidos y fuera de lugar.Telita esa gente, hay que ser tonta para grabar como tus empleados empujan y agreden a una visitante, con topless o no. Se han retratados todos, el putero, la brasileña y el club. Con lo facil que es llamar a la policía, si es cierto lo que dicen que la chica empezo a insultar a las pedorras que le llamaron la atención.


----------



## Roberto Malone (20 Jul 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> sabemos contacto de la pute?



Tenemos la info:

https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasileña-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k


----------



## txusky_g (20 Jul 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Tenemos la info:
> 
> https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasileña-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k



El link dice que está verificada. Imagino que por el Salmones.


----------



## mmm (20 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Puto crack!!!!
> Mis dies a ese hijoputa!!!!



Como se entere tu esposa camarada Jam


----------



## Luftwuaje (20 Jul 2022)

El chaval está amargado por sus más que evidentes problemas de autoestima, necesidad de atención, y complejo de inferioridad.
Y lo exterioriza aquí.


----------



## estroboscopico (20 Jul 2022)

Estos hilos y estas cosas en las redes sociales son muy peligrosas, porque absolutamente cualquiera estamos expuestos a que alguien suba un vídeo de una trifulca y lo asocien a tu persona, con una historia inventada y una vez empiece a rular las imágenes y la foto de cualquiera de nosotros, ahora vete tú a dar explicaciones de lo que ha pasado y si realmente ha pasado.

Lo dicho, este tipo de cosas son muy peligrosas y darle bola a algo de lo que no se sabe nada, es participar en una caza de brujas, donde todo vale y no hay que demostrar ninguna acusación para que alguien lo quemen en una plaza pública.

Así que ojito con lo que le dais bola, porque yo en el vídeo no veo nada más que a una mujer siendo expulsada de una piscina privada.


----------



## estroboscopico (20 Jul 2022)

Lo que digo va por el tal Salmones no por la tipa, que no sé el porqué lo involucran en este asunto.


----------



## estroboscopico (20 Jul 2022)

Pues es lo que digo, que no hay que darle bola a estas cosas, porque nadie estamos libres de que nos calumnien en base a lo que alguien con algún tipo de interés se quiera inventar. 

Las redes sociales están llenas de bulos de todo tipo, a veces es por cuestiones políticas o ideológicas, pero otras no son más que vendetas personales o simplemente joder por joder, solo hay que poner una foto de la víctima que sea, decir que es un corruptor de menores, que si lo ven que llamen a la policía y la foto empieza a rular y ahora el acusado falsamente no se puede defender, porque a saber quien a subido y donde a subido su foto y evidentemente lo que diga no servirá para nada.

Pues eso, que estas cosas son muy peligrosas y nadie debería de subir estas cosas y mucho menos, darle bola.


----------



## Raul83 (21 Jul 2022)

Yo voy con el club de golf. El mongoles es un impresentable que merece lo peor. La otra, una don nadie que busca sacar crédito del indecente suceso.


----------



## Azote87 (21 Jul 2022)

Salmones siempre en el equipo de burbuja .

Grande


----------



## Turbomax (21 Jul 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Estos hilos y estas cosas en las redes sociales son muy peligrosas, porque absolutamente cualquiera estamos expuestos a que alguien suba un vídeo de una trifulca y lo asocien a tu persona, con una historia inventada y una vez empiece a rular las imágenes y la foto de cualquiera de nosotros, ahora vete tú a dar explicaciones de lo que ha pasado y si realmente ha pasado.
> 
> Lo dicho, este tipo de cosas son muy peligrosas y darle bola a algo de lo que no se sabe nada, es participar en una caza de brujas, donde todo vale y no hay que demostrar ninguna acusación para que alguien lo quemen en una plaza pública.
> 
> Así que ojito con lo que le dais bola, porque yo en el vídeo no veo nada más que a una mujer siendo expulsada de una piscina privada.




Salmones?


----------



## Alfa555 (21 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, igual "flipa"..
> 
> El despacho Jiménez y Lozano se ha hecho cargo de su defensa: "El melón por abrir es la captación de imágenes sin consentimiento"
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que el melón es la difusión de la imágenes no la captación .


----------



## Don Luriio (21 Jul 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Yo veo una tipa que supuestamente se a colado en una piscina de uso exclusivo de socios y nada más, como si en verano no pasase eso en todas las comunidades de vecinos en la que se cuela gente que no es de la comunidad y como si fuese novedad que cuando se les intenta echar se lía una trifulca.
> 
> Después se dice esto y lo otro de un fulano que sinceramente no tengo ni pajolera idea de quién es, como si a alguien le importase lo más mínimo que ese individuo tenga o no algún tipo de relación con la tipa.
> 
> No entiendo este hilo.



"Print the legend"... Traducción: "cuenta la leyenda, no los hechos"


----------



## Don Luriio (21 Jul 2022)

"Hay división, unos quieren echarle *y otros erigirle una estatua en el parking"...*


----------



## ueee3 (21 Jul 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el melón es la difusión de la imágenes no la captación .



Lo mismo he pensado al leerlo.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Jul 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el melón es la difusión de la imágenes no la captación .



En cualquier caso está claro que el video lo captura y por tanto difunde, el club de las primeras esposas.


----------



## alfamadrid (21 Jul 2022)

Que tilden a esa pancha como Scort de lujo …… he visto a peruanas vendiendo en el Kentucky mejor que ella


----------



## LangostaPaco (21 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> _“Eres responsable de todo esto”_
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128239
> 
> ...



La responsable es la puta de lA mujer


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Jul 2022)

Enorme. Hay que escandalizar más en los chiringuitos del Opus.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Jul 2022)

etsai dijo:


> No se ustedes pero yo aquí veo potencial para una película española con tintes tragicomicos interpretada por Santiago Segura.



Antonio Resines, mejor. Es lo suficientemente Paco y lo suficientemente serio.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Muy buen artículo
> Este artículo también tiene su gracia
> 
> 
> ...



"Así llamaremos a la señora que graba compulsivamente. *Una dama de voz cazallera entregada al rodaje, al plano, a la secuencia*. Una mujer al servicio del testimonio, una auténtica mami del celuloide, ínclita autora del vídeo de nuestros amores (por él, gracias). Cuatro minutos y medio de historia del cine."

Ahí debió meter una nota a pie citando a @Visilleras .


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Jul 2022)

Burbuja e Internet nunca defraudan, sus héroes tienen apodos ridículos, son gente sacada de una peli de Ozores, exageran sus cualidades, minimizan sus defectos, convierten en proezas cualquier acto surgido del abuso de sustancias y chuscamente ejecutado.

Idealizan el entorno para dar más importancia a lo que no es más que un simple escándalo público, comparan un club de golf Paco de millonarios cutres con Versailles y al prota como un caballero andante estilo quijote.

Y todo esto porque creen en su infinita ignorancia que están ante un pez gordo solo porque puede enterrar a todo el foro en dinero, algo que no es muy difícil de lograr.

Forocoches y burbuja son la última reserva espiritual del codo en barra, las cañas y solysombras, aperitivo de tasca y puros tumefactos. Personas que añoran el mundo de sus papis y ansían una revolución tan grande en sus cabezas como la graduación del alcohol que puedan ingerir.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Jul 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Burbuja e Internet nunca defraudan, sus héroes tienen apodos ridículos, son gente sacada de una peli de Ozores, exageran sus cualidades, minimizan sus defectos, convierten en proezas cualquier acto surgido del abuso de sustancias y chuscamente ejecutado.
> 
> Idealizan el entorno para dar más importancia a lo que no es más que un simple escándalo público, comparan un club de golf Paco de millonarios cutres con Versailles y al prota como un caballero andante estilo quijote.
> 
> ...



Al margen de las acciones del mexicano que nos ha hecho echarnos unas risas que ni Cantinflas, que muchos burbujistas pedirán una _estuatua_ pa él, sin duda.


----------



## gold digger (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## txusky_g (21 Jul 2022)

Aún no se ha hablado de xenofobia. A esa chica, que estaba invitada por un socio, la expulsan violentamente por ser brasileña y ponerse en top less según sus costumbres ancestrales.

Racismo, xenofobia e intolerancia de origen religioso.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Jul 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aún no se ha hablado de xenofobia. A esa chica, que estaba invitada por un socio, la expulsan violentamente por ser brasileña y ponerse en top less según sus costumbres ancestrales.
> 
> Racismo, xenofobia e intolerancia de origen religioso.



Si hombre si


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Jul 2022)

Yo de mayor quiero ser como el salmones. Un referente


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Jul 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Aún no se ha hablado de xenofobia. A esa chica, que estaba invitada por un socio, la expulsan violentamente por ser brasileña y ponerse en top less según sus costumbres ancestrales.
> 
> Racismo, xenofobia e intolerancia de origen religioso.



El socio puede alegar lo mismo: Me expulsaron _ahorita_ nomás, cuando se dieron que soy mexicano, estos pinches cabrones.


----------



## txusky_g (21 Jul 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> El socio puede alegar lo mismo: Me expulsaron _ahorita_ nomás, cuando se dieron que soy mexicano, estos pinches cabrones.



Se me había olvidado la tradición mejicana de mamarse en las piscinas.


----------



## Charbonnier (21 Jul 2022)

Chicos, no perdáis el sentido del humor.
Esta historia es un soplo de aire fresco entre tanta desgracia y ruina. 

Para criticar tenéis mil post en este foro o con pisar la calle o encender la tv tenéis para dar y tomar.

Este suceso da para grandes tardes en la barra del bar con los amigotes, cerveza en mano, sacando punta al lápiz.

Da, incluso, para escena central de película del gran Berlanga.


----------



## Alfa555 (21 Jul 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En cualquier caso está claro que el video lo captura y por tanto difunde, el club de las primeras esposas.



Si .. pero posiblemente existan varias personas que lo difunden además de ellos.


----------



## Militarícese (21 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Chicos, no perdáis el sentido del humor.
> Esta historia es un soplo de aire fresco entre tanta desgracia y ruina.
> 
> Para criticar tenéis mil post en este foro o con pisar la calle o encender la tv tenéis para dar y tomar.
> ...



Ok, boomer.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Jul 2022)

alfamadrid dijo:


> Que tilden a esa pancha como Scort de lujo …… he visto a peruanas vendiendo en el Kentucky mejor que ella



Hereje. Si es la elegida del Señor Salmones es por alguna razón.

Nadie ama lo que no conoce; pero nadie conoce lo que no ama.
Reflexiona. Estás a a tiempo.

Los melones de Sol nos indican el camino.


----------



## nekcab (21 Jul 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Un mongolo que nunca sabra estar a la altura del momento. Un subnormal con mucha pasta y pocas luces, *una excrecencia de nuestra sociedad*.



¿No será más bien un ejemplo de ESA sociedad, más bien?

Apelar a valores en una sociedad en decadencia es estar más perdido que un pulpo en un garage.


----------



## DifferentBcn (21 Jul 2022)

Señor Salmones ya es un grande de España.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Jul 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> ¿No será más bien un ejemplo de ESA sociedad, más bien?
> 
> Apelar a valores en una sociedad en decadencia es estar más perdido que un pulpo en un garage.



Me temo que te mueves por ambientes muy degradados muchacho.


----------



## eloy_85 (22 Jul 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Se me había olvidado la tradición mejicana de mamarse en las piscinas.


----------



## txusky_g (22 Jul 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me temo que te mueves por ambientes muy degradados muchacho.



Lo que sí podemos decir, a tenor de lo visto en el video, es que la clase alta que vive en La Moraleja es muy violenta. No parece un barrio nada recomendable.


----------



## Cazu10 (24 Jul 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Vaya por delante que los que quedan como el culo son los socios del Club que molestan a Su Señoría y al Salmones. Verdadera gentuza sin educación por mucho dinero que tengan.
> 
> Dicho esto añado que he leído por ahí que la señora del Salmones era además del Opus. Así que me estoy imaginando a esos niños desamparados en su carísimo colegio British Posh, con una madre del OPUS que pone los cuernos a su señor ante el Señor y un padre putero que lleva pilinguis al club donde quedan con el resto de la cuchipandi.
> 
> ...



Qué escribes del guarro ?


----------

